# Gotta love clicker training



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

She's always a happy girl when we train, I thought this video really showed that side of her! 
Thanks for suggesting it Natelie. (Natalie?) Umm..DaneMama...lol

Check out her particular exuberance at .48 and 1.27





Joe


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Aww great video 

I love clicker training, Kiya responds really well to it - I'm going to start doing it for my other papillon soon.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I absoloutly loved your video. I had a smile on my face all the way through. I love watching dogs working out how to get their owners to go click. 

Mine all love clicker training too.:thumb:


----------

